# Does a Mantis has the ability to hurt a human's finger???



## Mikevamp (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi guys,

Kind of curious here! Since Mantis can grow up to a size where it can catch hold or kill its prey with a single grab, so the questin is does a adult size mantis has the ability to hurt a human's finger while u put them on your hand?

Anyway, im still looking for Mantis to be shipped to Singapore.

Kindly contact me at [email protected]

Thanks &amp; Regards,

Mikevamp


----------



## MicroMantis (Feb 27, 2005)

No, the kind that you would keep can't damage you finger. It might hurt but not damage it. It only gets ugly when they attack your eye or other weak spots that can bleed. Read your other post in gen. section to see how you can avoid getting hurt.


----------



## Rick (Feb 27, 2005)

Yes a mantis can cause an injury to a finger. Not a severe injury but an injury nonetheless. Most likely just a prick that would produce a small amount of blood.


----------



## MicroMantis (Feb 27, 2005)

You must keep bigger mantises than I do.


----------



## Rick (Feb 27, 2005)

> You must keep bigger mantises than I do.


Any large species can inflict a good pinch to a finger. I have some tenedora and H grandis'. I am betting these s. viridis could as well considering the size of their front legs.


----------



## Andrew (Feb 27, 2005)

I got nailed by a European once, and that didnt feel too good. Im scared to see what my I. Oratoria's would be able to do.. tough little guys.  

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## MicroMantis (Feb 27, 2005)

Yes, I know, but in the other post he sent, I recomended him to get a small species of mantis.


----------



## Mikevamp (Feb 28, 2005)

> Yes, I know, but in the other post he sent, I recomended him to get a small species of mantis.


Thanks for all your comment?

So what is the smaller species you would recommend?

Or is there any way to stop them from frow too big?


----------



## Rick (Feb 28, 2005)

But it really is a very small chance that a mantis will grab a hold of your finger. Generally you don't have to worry about it unless you grab the mantis. They don't like that.


----------



## MicroMantis (Feb 28, 2005)

Or eat their cockroachs, they HATE that!


----------



## MicroMantis (Feb 28, 2005)

Like I said before, get one of the 10 cm. long mantises and don't handle it to much. Just let it walk on your hand, do not try to pick up by the waist. If you do, there is a chance of it biting you and a greater chance of it snapping in half.

Go somewhere like www.mantisuk.com for size and aggresiveness of each mantis, as for getting one to you, I have no clue.

Last, the ones you catch outside are, most of the times, pretty big, so be careful with those.


----------



## Mikevamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Wow... thks alot  

I really learn alot here


----------



## FieroRumor (Mar 1, 2005)

When I was a kid, I was playing with an adult chinese mantis, and he caught my finger in just the right way that he broke the skin. Felt like a rose thorn. I survived. :roll:

if you are a bit scared of these terrifying insects, you could always wear a pair of gloves.

And as others have said, don't pick them up by their waist(or pick them up using your teeth). they kinda HATE that.


----------



## Mikevamp (Mar 2, 2005)

How sad.... until now i still cant find anyone who is willing to do shipment to Singapore..... When can i have one as pet like u guys??? :?


----------

